

Disney Research on High-Quality Capture of Eyes - china
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3X5OmHXa4c#t=88

======
china
Full paper: [http://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/high-quality-
captu...](http://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/high-quality-capture-of-
eyes/)

